# auto auction license



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

does anyone have 1 and what did you have to do to get it. i think i wanna start a project if i can find a wrecked side by side thats just got minor damage i can build .. but not have to sale my 1st born child for ..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have always wondered this and haven't had any luck searching on the net.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

The Mudlite tires and wheels I got on Ebay for real cheap were from a auction wreck . I think thats all they do. I can send them an email and ask them how it works if you want.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea cause i cant find an answer on the net either and found some decent deals on some wrecked sxs that just needs new suspension which i'm going to be putting a rather large lift on it anyways .. lol..


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Call a used auto parts and ask them. That is how my buddy got his ranger. His dad owns a auto salvage yard


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Call a used auto parts and ask them. That is how my buddy got his ranger. His dad owns a auto salvage yard
> 
> 
> -Being bored using Tapatalk-


can you talk to him and ask him if has any sxs .. looking for a ranger 800xp. or a 4 seater rzr ..


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

He doesn't deal with utv or atv. Him and his dad went to a auction and the ranger was in the mix. I will talk to him and see what all you have to have to go to them.


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks homie . i knew you would be good for something 1 day


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey you can call any used car dealer and ask. They all have license. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

For just one project its not gonna really be worth it. 

From what I have found is you need business then have to apply for dealer license ($100) and have a bond of $25000 with the state (cost is usually around 10% of bond but depends a lot on the applicants history and credit) atleast in MS


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i'm not sure if its going to be worth it.. i've found 2 rzr 4's that only had suspension damage and the bid was already up to 6800 .. screw that ..lol


----------

